# Installing freebsd to VDS/VPS Server



## eren (Jun 10, 2016)

Hey there, I'm suffering from ignorance. Our teacher tell us go work on some OS, so I take FreeBSD but I don't have too much information about OS, and I need to install it to my VPS server which using KVM and Debian 8.
I'm searching like 6 hours but I can not find anything all the sites explain how you can install via hosting corps. Can you help me please?

BTW, I downloaded ISO to my server and sorry for bad grammar.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jun 10, 2016)

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/

You probably need to look at your VPS's instructions, too.


----------



## eren (Jun 10, 2016)

Thank you for reply in this document just tell about PC installation as far as I can see. Yeah I asked them too


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jun 10, 2016)

eren said:


> this document just tell about pc installation as far as i can see.


No it's not. Just a quick scan of the chapter titles shows only three out of 30 even related to desktop software.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 13, 2016)

eren said:


> Thank you for reply in this document just tell about PC installation as far as I can see.


For all intents and purposes a VPS is just like a regular PC. That's the whole point of a VPS.


----------

